# I think I used too much ink



## FILIKU (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it possible to use too much ink on an image that it comes out looking like ink bleeding thru a piece of paper? 

Well I just did some screen printing on a tshirt and this was the case. The ink looked like I used too much or didn't have proper contact with the screen and the tshirt. Anybody got any advice on what I did right/wrong and any tips? Thanks in advance.
FILIKU


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Without a pic no way to tell and even then might be tough to tell


----------



## FILIKU (Jan 12, 2015)

No pic, sorry


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

What ink color are you using, and what brand?

Screen mesh count?


----------



## FILIKU (Jan 12, 2015)

I was using black ink. I ordered if from silkscreeningsupplies.com I have no idea what the mesh count is or means. 

Thanks for replying.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

FILIKU said:


> I was using black ink. I ordered if from silkscreeningsupplies.com I have no idea what the mesh count is or means.
> 
> Thanks for replying.


EDIT: If you're using Speedball water-based inks, that could be a problem. I've had really bad results from those inks. I think Silkscreensupplies sells plastisol inks though, so you're probably OK in this area. 

If you look closely at your screens, you will see that the mesh forms a "crosshatch" pattern. (horizontal & vertical threads arranged in a grid)

_*Mesh count*_ refers to how many holes or "openings" there are in the mesh per square inch. 

It's more or less the screen printing equivalent to "DPI" (dots per inch). 

For example, the most commonly used screen is a 110. This means that the mesh contains 110 holes per square inch. 

The higher the number, the finer the mesh pattern and the smaller the holes are. That's why higher-mesh screens are recommended for detailed artwork or designs using halftones. It's harder to push ink through smaller openings, which is one of the reasons why high-mesh screens yield sharper, crisper prints. 

The reason I was asking is because anything less than a 110 is probably too sparse (holes are too big) for printing a standard design on a shirt. The bigger holes allow too much ink to pass through, causing excessive dot gain or "bleeding" from the ink being deposited.


----------



## FILIKU (Jan 12, 2015)

I appreciate your feedback dynamikgraphics. 
I'm actually trying to get/make a new screen and this information is very helpful in doing that. Thanks
FILIKU


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Filiku we are in the same area, I'm more then happy to come over to your place and see what you have going on. Or you can come to my shop and I'll help you out there. Or you can text me any time. 

Let me know man glad to help you out if i can. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## FILIKU (Jan 12, 2015)

That's wassup jeron!

I'll hit you up one of these days for sure!


----------

